# Prüfung von Schaltschränken



## cream3000 (10 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Frage an die Schaltschrankprofis...

Welche Prüfungen nehmt Ihr an einem Schaltschrank vor bevor dieser ausgeliefert wird?
Welche Vorschriften sind hier anzuwenden?
Was muss Protokolliert werden?

Reicht eine Isolationsmessung bis zum Hauptschalter? Wenn man mit dem Isomesser über den Hauptschalter hinaus misst, kanns bei 500V ja locker jede Elektronik zerschellen...

Besten Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## INST (11 Februar 2009)

Hallo cream3000,

das Thema hatten wir schon öfters.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=24674

Kleiner Tipp: Erstmal die Suche benutzen ! 

Gruß und gute Messergebnisse
INST


----------



## HBL (11 Februar 2009)

Guten Morgen

Für Prüfungen im und am Schaltschrank ist die Norm *EN 60204-1:2006 Pkt. 18 Prüfungen* massgebend.

Unter *Pkt. 18.1 Allgemeines* ist unter anderem folgendes festgehalten:

Der Umfang der Prüfungen für eine bestimmte Maschine wird in den zugeordneten Produktnormen angegeben. Wo keine der Maschine zugeordnete Produktnorm existiert, müssen die Prüfungen immer die Punkte a), b) und f) beinhalten und können einen oder mehrere der Punkte c) bis e) mit einschliessen:


a) Überprüfung, dass die elektrische Ausrüstung mit ihrer technischen Dokumentation übereinstimmt;

b) Falls zum Schutz bei indirektenm Berühren der Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung angewendet wird, müssen die Bedingungen für den Schutz durch automatische Abschaltung nach 18.2 überprüft werden;

c) Isolationswiderstandsprüfung (siehe 18.3)

d) Spannungsprüfung (siehe 18.4)

e) Schutz gegen Restspannung (siehe 18.5)

f) Funktionsprüfungen (siehe 18.6)

....

Für Prüfungen nach 18.2 und 18.3 sind Messausrüstungen nach der Reihe EN 61557 anwendbar.


Im Anhang A (normativ) der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 sind zusätzliche Erläuterungen zu obgenannten Messungen enthalten.



Steuerspannungen als Schutzkleinspannung sind unter *Pkt. 6.4 Schutz durch PELV* aufgeführt.

Leitungen und Geräte, welche mit einer solchen Spannung betrieben werden, müssen nicht nach Pkt 18 der Norm geprüft werden.

Solche Betriebsmittel können und müssen vor Prüfungen nach Pkt. 18 abgeklemmt werden. 


Es empfiehlt sich, Messungen nach Pkt. 18 der Norm vor Anschluss von Betriebsmitteln mit einer Betriebsspannung nach Pkt. 6.4, durchzuführen und zu protokollieren.


Die Messungen müssen selbstverständlich protokolliert werden. Denn bei einem Schadenfalle müssen die korrekten Messgrössen beim Ausliefern einer Maschine vorhanden sein.

Gruss

Hans


----------



## ALBundy (28 Februar 2009)

Gilt das auch für Schaltschränke der Unterverteilung einer Gebäudeinstallation? Die VDE 0113 ist doch nur auf Maschinen bezogen.


----------



## HBL (28 Februar 2009)

Das weiss ich leider nicht, denn in den deutschen Installationsnormen kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Ich hoffe, ein anderer Teilnehmer weiss Rat.

Schönes Wochenende und Gruss

Hans


----------



## dtsclipper (28 Februar 2009)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Schaltschränke der Unterverteilung einer Gebäudeinstallation? Die VDE 0113 ist doch nur auf Maschinen bezogen.



Hier grift das was früher die gute alte VDE 0100 ( Errichtung und Betrieb von Niederspannungsanlagenbis 1000V ) war... wie die in EN heißt weiss ich leider auch nicht...


----------

